# In Eclipse gespeicherte Passwörter



## Andi_CH (12. Jan 2011)

Ich habe eine Eclipse 3.3 installation auf meinem alten PC mit der ich problemlos auf unseren CVS Server zugreifen kann.

Auf dem Neuen Pc sind neuere Versionen installiert und seit heut früh fragen mich die alle nach dem CVS Passwort, welches ich aber nicht weiss. (tja, leider hab ich das nicht selbst eingerichtet und der Sysadmin ist für einige Tage unereichbar)

Kann ich der 3.3-er Installation das Passwort entlocken?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jan 2011)

Nein, das geht erst in neueren Versionen (mit dem Secure Preferences Manager).


----------



## Andi_CH (27. Jan 2011)

Kann ich das für das CVS verwendete Passwort anzeigen lassen? Das Passwort für den Manager als solcher ist bekannt.
Im Tab "Contents" zeigt der mir zwar die logins an, aber die Passwörter sind nur Sternchen.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jan 2011)

Habe ich doch schon gesagt, erst in neueren Versionen (3.4 aufwärts wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)


----------



## Andi_CH (28. Jan 2011)

Hm, ich habe vergessen deutlich zu sagen, dass ich die neue Verison meine, aber andeutungsweise stand es ja da : "Im Tab "Contents" zeigt der mir zwar die logins an, aber die Passwörter sind nur Sternchen."
Das war bei der 3.3 IMHO nicht so ;-)

Eclipse Platform	3.5.2.R35x_v20100210-0800-9hEiFzmFst-TiEn9hNYgDWg1XN8ulH_JvCNGB	org.eclipse.platform.feature.group

Ist das aktuell genug?

(Nein, noch aktueller will ich nicht - die Nullpointer Exception beim kompilieren hat mich lange genug genervt)


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2011)

Ok, gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, und ich hatte das falsch in Erinnerung, es gibt zwar Password Recovery, aber das ist nur für das Masterpasswort. Die anderen kann man sich anscheinend nicht anzeigen lassen. 
Bleiben 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. In den Preferences siehst du wo die Secure Preferences gespeichert werden und welcher Algortithmus dazu verwendet wird, also kannst du wenn du magst die Datei einfach entschlüsseln
2. Schreib ein Mini Plugin das den Secure Storage einließt (dann übernimmt Eclipse für dich das Entschlüsseln)
3. Eclipse im Remote Debug Modus starten und mit einem 2. Eclipse andocken um das Passwort direkt aus der laufenden Instanz zu fischen


----------

